# October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 September 2004)

Just a brief recap on the rules:

1. You MUST have at least ten posts to enter. Last month I said that for the October competition we were going to change the qualification to an average of ten posts a month. I have decided to postpone this until next month. 

2. You get to choose one ASX listed stock.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in % terms between October 1 and October 31.

He/She will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares or Personal Investor magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

Remember, DO NOT EDIT YOUR ENTRY POST. Edited posts mean instant disqualification.

You have until midnight on September 30 to enter.

Good luck!


----------



## mime (25 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Ok I can't enter but I'm saying CGF


----------



## stockGURU (27 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'd better start posting a bit more if I want to make that 10 posts a month rule starting next month.

As for my October stock competition entry, I haven't decided yet!


----------



## stefan (27 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Well, I'm tempted to go with MUL after all the shares I'm holding and after the way it came down over the last 2 months. But then again that would just be pathetic  . So I'll come up with something else. I'm pretty good at picking longterm stocks for a competition which only runs for 4 weeks 

Anyway, I better come up with something reasonable this time. My performance so far is just shocking... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tarnor (27 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I think it would be nice if people said a little bit about thier reasoning for picking the stock also, makes it a little more interesting to follow and can be educational. IMO

Think i'll wait till the dead line to choose, surprised no ones jumped on mul yet


----------



## burbonbill (27 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

ok 1st thread nine to go do you pick just aust stock or the rest of this big ole world  burbonbill great site by the way so glad i found yous


----------



## Joe Blow (27 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				burbonbill said:
			
		

> ok 1st thread nine to go do you pick just aust stock or the rest of this big ole world burbonbill great site by the way so glad i found yous



Hi Bill,

Thanks for your kind words!

Yes, your stock must be listed on the Australian Stock Exchange.


----------



## Bingo (27 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Joe Blow,

Notice you got trigger happy to-day. I got three e-mails from you at 1.46pm, 1.47PM and 2.47PM reminding me of October competition.

Bingo


----------



## Joe Blow (27 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Bingo said:
			
		

> Joe Blow,
> 
> Notice you got trigger happy to-day. I got three e-mails from you at 1.46pm, 1.47PM and 2.47PM reminding me of October competition.
> 
> Bingo



Ooopps... sorry about that Bingo!  

Yes, I had a little trouble sending out that email... it shouldn't happen again!


----------



## Porper (27 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Oh well,  1 more post after this and I am in the big comp !!
I have got my pick but will get some sort of reasoning written down before posting.I too think it is a good thing to try and give some info as to why we think a particular share may rise.

As I hold Mul, at a substantial paper loss I might add, I wont be picking them even though they will probably have a little spurt and win the comp for someone.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> I think it would be nice if people said a little bit about thier reasoning for picking the stock also, makes it a little more interesting to follow and can be educational. IMO



Good idea tarnor!

Although I must stress this is not compulsory in any way... only tell us a little more about your selection if you'd like to!


----------



## Swaam (27 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll play............ ASCO, I'm assuming options are allowed.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Swaam said:
			
		

> I'll play............ ASCO, I'm assuming options are allowed.



Hi Swaam!

Unfortunately options are not allowed. Only FPO shares.

Also, you need ten posts to enter the competition... but now that you've made one you only have nine to go!  

Cheers!


----------



## kifoghorn (27 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Cool, I better start learning quick and make a decision...  :1zhelp:


----------



## JetDollars (28 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Next month is going to be a very interesting one. I am in the green zone this month so it's a bit of improvement for me.

Maybe I should pick MUL this month, since the last 2 months MUL losing so much.


----------



## JetDollars (28 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

How do you track the 10 posts for next month if you don't check it at the beginning of the month? Do you a tracking system that we can use, Joe?


----------



## crocdee (28 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

have been a holder of mul for i long time. timing is everything in the market.
MUL is my pick


----------



## profithunter (28 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				JetDollars said:
			
		

> How do you track the 10 posts for next month if you don't check it at the beginning of the month? Do you a tracking system that we can use, Joe?





Thats what I would like to know...I think I'm close to ten posts but I dont know so Im not sure whether to look for a stock for the october comp.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

The ten post a month idea has been postponed until next month, so as long as you have a total of ten posts by the end of September you are eligible to enter!

I will work out the finer details of the other idea during October.

The problem is that as the forum grows we will eventually have too many players for the competition if the only qualification is a minimum of ten posts. To overcome this, I think the stock tipping competition should be open to entry by only those members who post regularly.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Maybe five posts a month is a better idea?


----------



## brerwallabi (28 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Wow I thought of picking MUL too, at 2.5cps and with surely some news possibly on the horizon I thought I'd be on to a winner. Joe Blow it seems MUL is getting a few nominations, so whats the ruling?
My suggestion is first in gets MUL? 
It looks like I'll have to find another pick, I picked CBH last time as it looked some minor resources may have got a run in Sept but it hasn't happened for me if it falls back to 17 cps I might pick again, anyway still 48 hours to go.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Wow I thought of picking MUL too, at 2.5cps and with surely some news possibly on the horizon I thought I'd be on to a winner. Joe Blow it seems MUL is getting a few nominations, so whats the ruling?
> My suggestion is first in gets MUL?
> It looks like I'll have to find another pick, I picked CBH last time as it looked some minor resources may have got a run in Sept but it hasn't happened for me if it falls back to 17 cps I might pick again, anyway still 48 hours to go.




Yes I agree, it's first in, best dressed when it comes to picking your stock.

crocdee has MUL for October.


----------



## kifoghorn (29 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Ok! I've been watching sdg Sunland Group, so will take a gamble  

My reasons: P/E has been below 5, volume has been 100000+ and it pays franked diviends.


----------



## JetDollars (29 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Maybe five posts a month is a better idea?



it is not hard to post 10 posts a month, once you work out the way to track it, please let us know.


----------



## tarnor (29 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Well i'm gunna go for BQT

*Massive director buying a few months back, and still holding.
*Punters bailed when rumoured huge contracts didnt come when expected
* heavily sold down now.
* 2 small contracts in the last 2 weeks hasnt helped the share price.
* Looks like more contracts to come could take offf *fingers crossed*


----------



## Bingo (29 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				JetDollars said:
			
		

> it is not hard to post 10 posts a month, once you work out the way to track it, please let us know.





Click on your name (on any post where you are the latest post) and it will tell you how many posts you have made and your daily average. If your daily average is above 3.3 then you should be OK for 10 posts a month. In fact I suggest Joe would be better off to use this daily average as his target as it is reported.

Bingo


----------



## Bingo (29 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				JetDollars said:
			
		

> it is not hard to post 10 posts a month, once you work out the way to track it, please let us know.




Jet,

Bye the bye you have made 239 posts in total and your daily average is 2.83 posts. A very active poster. I got yours by going to the member list and clicking on your name.

Bingo


----------



## Bingo (29 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Bingo said:
			
		

> Click on your name (on any post where you are the latest post) and it will tell you how many posts you have made and your daily average. If your daily average is above 3.3 then you should be OK for 10 posts a month. In fact I suggest Joe would be better off to use this daily average as his target as it is reported.
> 
> Bingo





Sorry meant .33 posts a day.

Bingo


----------



## stockGURU (29 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I have decided to go for LEG (Legend Mining) in October.

An unhedged junior gold miner with decent reserves whose share price, in my opinion, has fallen further than it should have!

Looking for a recovery in October.


----------



## Mofra (29 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

OK I'm fully aware that I haven't met the minimum requirements to enter the comp, so I suppose this is a "paper" tip, but I'd like to nominate MGX for a couple of reasons:

-  There profit forecasts have recently been re-stated by the company (giving the market a wakeup?) and are currently trading (at 20c close today) on a forward PE of 4.17
-  Average volumes have risen sharply over the past week or so
-  I've held for a few months so i obviously have a vested interest in their performance


----------



## Joe Blow (29 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Bingo said:
			
		

> Click on your name (on any post where you are the latest post) and it will tell you how many posts you have made and your daily average. If your daily average is above 3.3 then you should be OK for 10 posts a month. In fact I suggest Joe would be better off to use this daily average as his target as it is reported.
> 
> Bingo




Good idea Bingo!

I think I may end up using that. It makes a lot of sense. From next month, all posters with at least .33 posts a day will be eligible to enter the stock tipping competition.

I think that's quite fair and reasonable.

 :grinsking


----------



## Porper (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Ok guys and girls, my tip for the month is EGL.

They have a lot of tenders out at the moment which are due back any time, some big ones possible which would effect the share price.

They are doing a roadshow next week, visiting institutions, presenting investing presentations, company forcasts etc.

The CEO has just exercised his options early costing $200K.

The long term trend is up, although recently the share price has been steady, due another surge upwards soon, hopefully next month.

Current price is 0.245.


----------



## Bingo (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

My pick is BAS (Bass Straight Oil). It lists to-day at 11.00am. The reasons are I follow new listings and work on the assumption that they tend to be hit with early selling and pick up in first three weeks, and so the timing is right. Oil is also popular at the moment. I will probably buy on the market in the next couple of days.

Bingo


----------



## jkool (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I go with AGL this time - its another of my long time, conservative investment (which most likely wont win the october comp but what the heck


----------



## GreatPig (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'm picking AYO (Amity Oil) this month.

It's just bounced up from support at 54 cents with high volume today, so hopefully that's a sign of rises to come (at least during October ).

I'm not going to be around for a couple of weeks odd in the middle of this month, so from late next week I won't be able to see how it's going until near the end of the month.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Lucstar (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'm tipping TIM. Good luck everyone


----------



## Lucstar (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Btw, who funds these competitions?? Is this forum sponsered by anyone??


----------



## still_in_school (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hey Guys,

just throwing any stock here, but i think OEX will have a good run this month...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## RichKid (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Okay folks, 

I'm going for DES (Destra Corp)   www.destra.com.au

It's a diversified IT company. Does web hosting and music marketing (ie like the Mac itunes concept). Has partnerships with major retailers and is announcing deals from time to time. Revenue expected to be strong in the coming months.

It suffered a sharp fall recently when it announced some one-off development costs but has now broken through resistance and looks like it's getting back to its original level after a re-rating. If it sticks to this uptrend I'll be very happy!


----------



## profithunter (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Im going with PRR


----------



## pancho (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Just a brief recap on the rules:
> 
> 1. You MUST have at least ten posts to enter. Last month I said that for the October competition we were going to change the qualification to an average of ten posts a month. I have decided to postpone this until next month.
> 
> ...



Me thinks um MMN


----------



## ghotib (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'd decided to go for TIM, but I see Lucstar has beaten me. Not sure what kind of an omen that is for this month.

OK... I'll pick Blackmores - BKL. It's on a steady rise - probably too steady for this comp, but you never know - and it looks like a good business. 

Good luck everyone. 

Ghoti


----------



## Joe Blow (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Lucstar said:
			
		

> Btw, who funds these competitions?? Is this forum sponsered by anyone??




No sponsor at the moment. So I guess you could say it's sponsored by me!


----------



## Jett_Star (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I am going with TZN  :sheep:


----------



## stefan (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Well, I couldn't find a hot pick simply because I run out of time. I'll stick with SES. There is no particular reason for it. I just like it. I'm holding a few shares for the long run, but this one spikes up to 30cents every now and then. Who knows... Maybe it's going to be in October 

I do have a hot candidate for November, but that's a bit far fetched for now 


Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Lucstar (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'd decided to go for TIM, but I see Lucstar has beaten me. Not sure what kind of an omen that is for this month.

OK... I'll pick Blackmores - BKL. It's on a steady rise - probably too steady for this comp, but you never know - and it looks like a good business. 

Good luck everyone. 

Ghoti

Lol! its kool to see that my stock is getting popular. Particularly that it is recommended by the september competition winner. It's enough to give my confidence a boost. Good luck to everyone. Btw, Joe Blow, you must be a very nice person to have the initial to run and dig into ur own wallet to fund the competition. I guess you're a millionaire hey?? lol


----------



## Joe Blow (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Lucstar said:
			
		

> Btw, Joe Blow, you must be a very nice person to have the initial to run and dig into ur own wallet to fund the competition. I guess you're a millionaire hey?? lol




I wish I WAS a millionaire... then I could do this full-time.   

At the moment this website is what you might call an expensive hobby!

But I'm having a lot of fun... and watching it slowly grow into a nice place with a bunch of interesting people makes it all worthwhile.

  :bandit:


----------



## JetDollars (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Going for SOM this time!

It is a new stock only start trading for about 1 month. It is in an uptrend.

SOM specialises in products for sleep apnea. SOM owns intellectual property and patents associated with its lead product, the SomnoMed mandibular advancement splint (MAS), an oral appliance effective in the treatment of obstructive sleep apnea and snoring. The SomnoMed MAS allows for unrestricted opening of the mouth, providing comfort when compared to other MAS devices.


----------



## brerwallabi (30 September 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

My pick is NMC - Nustar Mining will justify later if requested


----------



## GreatPig (1 October 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				JetDollars said:
			
		

> an oral appliance effective in the treatment of obstructive sleep apnea and snoring



I know someone who could use one of those! 

I think they'll be in competition with ResMed then, since I believe that's also what they do.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stefan (1 October 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



> From next month, all posters with at least .33 posts a day will be eligible to enter the stock tipping competition.




I think everybody with more than 300 postings in total should be allowed to compete regardless of the amount of postings he did in a particular month. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (1 October 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> I think everybody with more than 300 postings in total should be allowed to compete regardless of the amount of postings he did in a particular month.
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan




stefan, you're on 3.33 posts a day according to your profile!

You'd have to take a pretty long holiday to suddenly find yourself down at 0.33 posts a day!

I reckon you're pretty safe!


----------



## stefan (1 October 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



> stefan, you're on 3.33 posts a day according to your profile!
> 
> You'd have to take a pretty long holiday to suddenly find yourself down at 0.33 posts a day!
> 
> I reckon you're pretty safe!




Joe, if MUL goes broke, I won't have any holiday for quite some time. But if it goes the other way round, then I may easily vanish for a few months! That's my main concern... 

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## Bingo (1 October 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> I think everybody with more than 300 postings in total should be allowed to compete regardless of the amount of postings he did in a particular month.
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan





You are OK until May 2007 assuming no more posts.

Bingo


----------



## Joe Blow (1 October 2004)

*Re: Official October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Joe, if MUL goes broke, I won't have any holiday for quite some time. But if it goes the other way round, then I may easily vanish for a few months! That's my main concern...
> 
> Have a nice weekend
> 
> Stefan




stefan if MUL goes broke I'm in trouble. I haven't got myself this tied up in one stock for a long time. My main weakness as an investor is getting too emotionally attached to a stock. I've done this once before with disasterous results.

I just keep saying to myself "Joe... never again...never again!"

I'm not too worried yet... I think MUL has a bright future... but, as always, my fingers are crossed very tight!


----------

